# Need help to decide which Model S to purchase



## madmax1

Hi guys,
please help me decide. I was thinking to buy a used P100D model for around $60-65k. I'm looking at listings and prices for last couple months and these money could get me 2016-2018 model with around 30-40k miles. Is there anything specific to look for when checking out the car? I read somewhere newer 2020 long range model would be better choice, is that right? I just dont see 2020 models for around that price yet. I'm not in a rush to purchase though.
Any thoughts are appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Klaus-rf

Plaid +.


----------



## Bigriver

madmax1 said:


> I read somewhere newer 2020 long range model would be better choice, is that right?


In general, the newer the car the better. One thing that I think is deceptive about Tesla's is that the outside styling has changed so little that people sometimes assume the car has remained essentially the same over the years. Tesla is always incrementally changing the car, and as you add all the small changes, they can be notable. Some of the bigger incremental changes (after P100D came out in 2016) were:

Free supercharging no longer transfers to new owners in January 2017
AP2.5 in August 2017
MCU2 in March 2018
AP3 in April 2019
"Raven" refresh in May 2019 - new air suspension and new motors with longer range.

If you were to purchase a car with MCU1, before March 2018, an upgrade to MCU2 is available for $1500. I would consider that a necessity.

Do you need the size of the model S? Have you considered a model 3? For less than your stated price range you could get a new performance model 3. Much of the car's technology will be better than the 2016-2018 era model S, the range will be better, a brand new warranty…..


----------



## madmax1

Bigriver said:


> In general, the newer the car the better. One thing that I think is deceptive about Tesla's is that the outside styling has changed so little that people sometimes assume the car has remained essentially the same over the years. Tesla is always incrementally changing the car, and as you add all the small changes, they can be notable. Some of the bigger incremental changes (after P100D came out in 2016) were:
> 
> Free supercharging no longer transfers to new owners in January 2017
> AP2.5 in August 2017
> MCU2 in March 2018
> AP3 in April 2019
> "Raven" refresh in May 2019 - new air suspension and new motors with longer range.
> 
> If you were to purchase a car with MCU1, before March 2018, an upgrade to MCU2 is available for $1500. I would consider that a necessity.
> 
> Do you need the size of the model S? Have you considered a model 3? For less than your stated price range you could get a new performance model 3. Much of the car's technology will be better than the 2016-2018 era model S, the range will be better, a brand new warranty…..


Thanks for the input!
M3 is kinda small and I hate how it looks from the front)))

So, are May 2019 - 2020 model S are pretty much the same? Maybe i could lookup for "older" 2019 model?


----------



## garsh

madmax1 said:


> M3 is kinda small and I hate how it looks from the front)))


You could buy a New Model 3 and replace the front with an Unplugged Performance Ascension Front Fascia, all for less than the price of a used Model S.
https://unpluggedperformance.com/product/ascension-front-fascia-model-3/


----------



## Bigriver

madmax1 said:


> M3 is kinda small and I hate how it looks from the front)))
> 
> So, are May 2019 - 2020 model S are pretty much the same? Maybe i could lookup for "older" 2019 model?


The nose of the model 3 is my least favorite part of it AND I think the model S is perhaps the sharpest car ever produced. But I would still choose a new model 3 over a used model S for the same money. I find the model 3 bigger than I expected, the single screen isn't the problem I thought it would be, and I frankly prefer how it feels to the model S. The model S takes a little more limbo-like moves to get in (for some) and I feel more claustrophobic in its ****pit. So make sure you have at least tried out the different models to be sure what suits you best. There are many, many happy model S owners and I respect their decision to choose that car, but I do encourage people to also consider the model 3.

I haven't kept up with all the detailed changes in the model S so am not one who can answer your specific question. There were more changes after May 2019, for example a 20% increase in the range in June 2020. (https://www.tesla.com/blog/model-s-long-range-plus-building-first-400-mile-electric-vehicle) But I think May 2019 is arguably the largest demarcation in substantial changes until the refresh that is currently happening. The largest thing I hear about the Ravens is the improved suspension. I have a pre-Raven model X and am ok with its suspension.


----------

